

Results from where Co-Founder met and their happiness - tropchan

A couple days ago I asked the HN community to fill out a form with 5 questions about where they met their co-founder. I promised to share the results.<p>Although it only got 8 responses, I wanted to hold true to my word. Interestingly the two startup that had zero funding the founder knew each other less than an year before launching their startup.<p>I&#x27;d love to do deeper analysis. If you want to help, please answer 5 questions in less that 1 min: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sectorscape.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;U5lQOM
======
tropchan
Update: 13 total submissions. All Founders that had rated their partnership 1,
2, or 3 stars knew each other less than 1 year. All founders that knew each
other 5+ years had 5 star ratings. Funding does not seem correlated with co-
founder happiness. The response rate was 7 technical founders and 6 non-
technical founders. This data would make me hypothesize that the best
partnership is between people that are long-time friends that have trust. I'd
love to do a bigger study one day. Hope this helps! Thanks to everyone that
contributed

------
pariya
Quick note- your survey assumes that each startup has only two co-founders,
therefore, your results may be skewed by responses like the one I just
submitted. I met my non-tech cofounder ("cofounder2") in first grade, but our
tech cofounder ("cofounder3") I've known for less than a year. However,
cofounder2 has known cofounder3 for a few years... I hope you post your
findings, I'd love to see what everybody responds.

~~~
tropchan
Very true, I should have thought this through better. I'll update you on it.
The data is unless without a decent number of submissions unfortunately:(

~~~
tropchan
useless _

